# Klean prep



## Misty-Eyed (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've not been here in agessss as I've not been doing too bad luckily, yey! But I'm currently drinking klean prep before my colonoscopy tomorrow and I forgot how badly this sucks. (Doesn't help that my family ate a roast dinner while I started drinking my first glass).

Anyway, I decided to come to place where the only people in the world know what I'm going through, here! 

So far I've finished 1 and 1/4 litres out of 4 and feeling so bloated and 'full' of liquid already


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember that taste water mixed with baking soda, and a hint of vanilla.


----------



## Squadinho (Oct 31, 2010)

> (Doesn't help that my family ate a roast dinner while I started drinking my first glass).


That's not very nice of them!

I didn't have Klean prep for mine, I had Citra Mag and only had to drink 400ml of it, still wasn't very pleasant though!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty spot on with the taste vonfunk. Picolax is by far the worst because it tastes much worse and you have to drink it warm, yuck! But still, 4 litres? That's so not all going down in 4 hours.

And yeah, my family aren't very understanding about these things. They say that it's not their fault I have to go through this so why should they miss out. Ughhh


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 31, 2010)

The only time I had to drink it at home was when I lived by myself.  And I didn't have much food in the house, I hunkered down with a fridge full of clear liquids and the TV.

Every other time I've had to drink prep it was in the hospital.

I had no problem with the volume, just the taste.  I always made sure that was a glass of something as a chaser.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah well I've never been a big drinker. I've been chasing it down with jelly and a sip of sherry. 

Had 1 and 3/4 now. It's coming out the other end like water already although I'm still soooo bloated. 

I don't even care about the procedure, I just want this bit to be over!


----------



## archie (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel for you it's rotten I just couldn't do the last litre and i can stomach most things!!!! good luck


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you 

I managed all 4 litres in the end, although it took me 6 and half hours. Think i've just managed to get all of the cramping to go. Just have to try and keep this starving feeling off till 1pm tomorrow now!


----------



## Domsmom (Nov 1, 2010)

Yuck...not fun!!  Maybe they do it just so the colonoscopy doesn't seem as bad   My next one is Nov. 30th and I'm sending both of my kiddies to their Grandma's so they don't have to watch me gag through that stuff!!  Or deal with the other end of things.....hope your scope goes well today!


----------



## hunniebunn88 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have my procedure next Monday, and I get to have the awesome pico...ick!
It tastes like tang to me, and I hate any type of orange drink 
Hope your "procedure" went well Misty


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys... 

Unfortunately it didn't go well at all. Apparently I have rectal/anal strictures (I originally thought they were just in my descending and transverse colon) so my consultant said that they'd be able to dilate them to get through them to look at the rest of my colon.

But I went in and they didn't use as much sedation as I usually have as I was really aware of everything. They managed to get past the stricture in my rectum/anus but then got to another one in my sigmoid area and it was so narrow, they couldn't even see where it went with the guide wire and would of ended up perforating my bowel if they tried. 

So now I have to go through this bloody prep ALL OVER AGAIN in the next couple of weeks to have a barium enema. I'm so gutted. I had a barium enema the last time the colonoscopy failed surely they would of known they wouldn't be able to see via the cam again? 

It's just so frusting because I've actually been feeling really well and this is a huge blow.

On a plus side.. I got some pics to take home. Scary how you can't see the tube of my colon though :/ I'll upload them if anyone has to stomach to see them lol.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2010)

Pictures are always welcome. We see them all the time so I don't think anyone would have a problem with it. Make it a link just in case though. 

I'm sorry you have to go through the prep again and on top of it have the test I loathe the most done. They don't put you out for that one and I wish they would have. Granted I was only 9 years old when it was done but I remember crying over the pain and such. Not fun!

And sooo not cool about what your family said. Ya its not their fault but its not your fault either. Sure I get hungry when other people eat in front of me when I can't eat but their response was just insensitive.


----------



## Entchen (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry for you. Stay tough.


----------



## helengeorge (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going in for my first colonoscopy in the morning and I'm really nervous!


----------



## Squadinho (Nov 2, 2010)

> On a plus side.. I got some pics to take home. Scary how you can't see the tube of my colon though :/ I'll upload them if anyone has to stomach to see them lol.


That would be great if you don't mind. Would be nice to compare them to mine.

Sorry that things didn't go too well for you though.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 2, 2010)

CrabbyRelish said:


> Pictures are always welcome. We see them all the time so I don't think anyone would have a problem with it. Make it a link just in case though.
> 
> I'm sorry you have to go through the prep again and on top of it have the test I loathe the most done. They don't put you out for that one and I wish they would have. Granted I was only 9 years old when it was done but I remember crying over the pain and such. Not fun!
> 
> And sooo not cool about what your family said. Ya its not their fault but its not your fault either. Sure I get hungry when other people eat in front of me when I can't eat but their response was just insensitive.


Thanks crabby. It was bad enough the last time I had it done, but I was still half sedated and still prepped from the colonoscopy. It's just so degrading and so painful and uncomfortable. 

The family thing with the food is an old issue for me. I was put on an egg and milk free diet for a year when I was about 12.. during which I was put on a liquid diet for 3 months even though it wasn't improving my condition at all. I got clinically depressed and had to go see a child psychologist about it. I hate to be critical of my family because they've done so much for me. But it does hurt that they can't be more understanding sometimes.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 2, 2010)

Helen.. good luck.. I'm sure you'll be fine. Wish you hadn't of read my story before going in for it though! I've had plenty of colonoscopies before that weren't nearly as traumatic. The prep is def the worst part! 

Thank you to everyone else too.

Here's my pics. As you can see.. it's only the 3rd pic down that you can see the passageway of my colon :/ No wonder I get so blocked up sometimes.
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g221/chocisfab/Random/colon2010.jpg


----------



## MADiMarc (Nov 2, 2010)

*Eating during prep*

Oh, how horrible! I don't know how you got through that without hurling.  That really would have put a stop to their little "dinner" while you were suffering!  I think I need to give "bitch" lessons.  You all are too nice!

I hope you will post the pics as I would like to compare with mine.  

Good luck,
Michele


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll have to remember that for next time lol. 

Thank though, Michele. There's a link to the pics in my post above


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh wow! Look at those pics. Mine never looked anything like that. I saw sores in my first couple of scopes before my surgery but that is blocked to all hell isn't it? I really hope you get that fixed soon!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I know. I think they were similar to that on my colonoscopy that I had in 2005 but I was so much more out of it then that I didn't realise. Because I was really aware of everything this time, it's really freaked me out. Especially because that's only up to the sigmoid region.. I know I also have more strictures on the descending and transverse sections. 

It just doesn't make sense because I have been feeling well and have even started running which has been a major thing for me.


----------



## mongielife (Jun 6, 2011)

*colonoscopy*

Hi everyone,

I shall be having my first ever colonoscopy, and having read posts here is helping me, although I wish someone else was having the Klean-prep I am taking at this moment. I am nearly finishing my first litre but still have not gone to the loo. Hopefully by the time I finish the 4 sachets, I feel better.

This is anxious times, waiting the outcome I mean.

I shall keep you all posted.


----------



## archie (Jun 6, 2011)

It took me 6 hrs after I started drinking it before I went at 3 am in the morning then blast off the only good thing about Klean prep is i felt quite good after the clear out, felt crap whilst drinking it though!!! I only managed 3 litres but look on the bright side it is the worst part of the colonoscopy... good luck tomo


----------



## mongielife (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Archie finished my 2nd litre and yet nothing,spent all the pennies I had but nothing else, I suppose it is going to be like when one gives birth to a baby, always in the small hours of the day or shall i say night. lol


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 6, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't go well at all. Apparently I have rectal/anal strictures (I originally thought they were just in my descending and transverse colon) so my consultant said that they'd be able to dilate them to get through them to look at the rest of my colon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 6, 2011)

This was from back in October, Misty! That's the reason why I ended up in the L&D. 

That's not even the stricture they are worried about. That one is dilatable. The one in my sigmoid, which is about 14cm,  isn't even passable with a guidewire, which is why they want to take it out. Then I have another 2cm in my transverse which they found with the barium. Who knows what's before that! ARGGHH

Mongielife, don't worry! It'll come out in the end. It just came out like water when I started to go! Good luck!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 6, 2011)

Michelle, my only excuse is that I saw new post.  And my little Freya is puking her guts up tonight. (another Irish Terrier)  And I didnt even look at the dates!  I'm thick! :lol:

My sigmoid has been lost to the knife due to perforation and strictures...oh, never mind the fistula thru the fallopian tube.  Surgery may be your very best bet Michelle.  I know you dont want it.  But it may give you your ZING back.  
:hug:
The thick Misty


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 6, 2011)

Aww no! I hope she gets better soon! Poor you having to clean that up though!

I knowww. That's why I've been mentally preparing myself for the end of June. I think it just needs to be done while I'm still feeling well before things get bad. 

Meanwhile I'm commuting to Harlow every Mon-weds. Bleugh. Have you ever driven there? Such a horrible route! 

Hope you're well xXx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 6, 2011)

Misty-Eyed said:


> Aww no! I hope she gets better soon! Poor you having to clean that up though!
> 
> I knowww. That's why I've been mentally preparing myself for the end of June. I think it just needs to be done while I'm still feeling well before things get bad.
> 
> ...


Egads, Harlow!  From here!  Are you M25 to M11 or A10?  Anyway you go is hell! (never mind once you're there! traffic was mostly messed up when I lived around there)

I think you are right to do surgery before it gets too bad Michelle.  Once your health deteriorates too far and they do surgery, it just makes it much worse for you and your recovery.  Ask me how I know this? :yfaint:  Well neighbour, i'm never far away.  I am happy to come see you and give a helping hand.  I'll PM you my number.  Besides, you've got some roses coming!
Misty


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 6, 2011)

Neither.. I go Lower Luton road, Hatfield, Hertford, that way. It's just all the roundabout that do my head in. The traffic is worst in Harlow and lucky I get there after and leave before rush hour! Takes an hour.. zzzzz I'm cream crackered! 

You really a star and you brighten up my day. Thanks, Misty. You shall def be hearing from me on the 29th after my appointment with the surgeon!


----------



## Karissa (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh the prep is the worst! Keep us posted on the appointment with the surgeon! It might be your best option, unfortunately.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to live on the B653, well, 1 1/2 miles off it on a pig track.  I LOVED IT.  Beats Dungstable, excuse me Dunstable any day.  So, you are going thru Hertford which is the A10 which is a miserable excuse of a road on the best of days.  If you're doing it in an hour youre lucky!  Major stress.  Not good for Michelle!!

Honey, we're all here for you!

Misty


----------

